# Any thoughts on starting a vinyl cutting home business?



## sscheuring (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi there to you all. I have found this forum extremely helpful and motivational. So much so I am going to start my own vinyl cutting business out of my home. Is there any resource for ideas on how to manage such a thing? I plan on doing everything from garments, hats, home decor, decals and banners. If there are any words of wisdom you would like to pass along I would be ever so grateful! 

Sherry from AZ


----------

